# Brambati: "Higuain vuole lasciare il Milan"



## Lucocco 2 (16 Novembre 2018)

Massimo Brambati, ex difensore del Torino, ha dichiarato al Processo di Biscardi: "Vivo a Milano nello stesso palazzo di Higuain. Ho parlato con suo fratello Nicolas, che mi ha spiegato che Gonzalo non sta bene al Milan e se ne vuole andare. Già da due mesi c'è questo malumore".


----------



## EmmePi (16 Novembre 2018)

... e del portinaio che entra sempre a casa sua quando lui (Massimo Brambati) esce a a lavorare, gliene ha parlato?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (16 Novembre 2018)

Lucocco 2 ha scritto:


> Massimo Brambati, ex difensore del Torino, ha dichiarato al Processo di Biscardi: "Vivo a Milano nello stesso palazzo di Higuain. Ho parlato con suo fratello Nicolas, che mi ha spiegato che Gonzalo non sta bene al Milan e se ne vuole andare. Già da due mesi c'è questo malumore".



ma bastaaa.. con queste cavolate


----------



## Casnop (16 Novembre 2018)

Lucocco 2 ha scritto:


> Massimo Brambati, ex difensore del Torino, ha dichiarato al Processo di Biscardi: "Vivo a Milano nello stesso palazzo di Higuain. Ho parlato con suo fratello Nicolas, che mi ha spiegato che Gonzalo non sta bene al Milan e se ne vuole andare. Già da due mesi c'è questo malumore".


Un contaballe.


----------



## bmb (16 Novembre 2018)

2 mesi, praticamente da quando ha firmato il contratto.


----------



## Manue (16 Novembre 2018)

Lucocco 2 ha scritto:


> Massimo Brambati, ex difensore del Torino, ha dichiarato al Processo di Biscardi: "Vivo a Milano nello stesso palazzo di Higuain. Ho parlato con suo fratello Nicolas, che mi ha spiegato che Gonzalo non sta bene al Milan e se ne vuole andare. Già da due mesi c'è questo malumore".



E basta questo qui, 
ogni tanto se ne esce con cose che sa solo lui...

la prossima volta avrà parlato con il parrucchiere di Gattuso


----------



## Miracle1980 (16 Novembre 2018)

Ma si, che se ne andasse pure. A noi non servono le signorine isteriche. Tornasse al Real così lo scambiamo con Modric a gennaio e diamo il bentornato a Zlatan.


----------



## Aron (16 Novembre 2018)

Non penso sia una voce campata in aria.


----------



## Black (16 Novembre 2018)

Lucocco 2 ha scritto:


> Massimo Brambati, ex difensore del Torino, ha dichiarato al Processo di Biscardi: "Vivo a Milano nello stesso palazzo di Higuain. Ho parlato con suo fratello Nicolas, che mi ha spiegato che Gonzalo non sta bene al Milan e se ne vuole andare. Già da due mesi c'è questo malumore".



ancora? questo è da questa estate che va avanti a dirlo. Magari sarà pure vero, ma vediamo chi trova in giro per l'Europa che gli garantisce uno stipendio da 9M.... non mi sembra che quest'estate c'era la fila per Higuain. Per cui anche se fosse vero, mi sa che non ha molte alternative


----------



## Pit96 (16 Novembre 2018)

Cioè voleva andarsene già dopo circa un mese dalla firma del contratto? Mah

Anche se fosse, dovrebbe cercarlo una squadra che possa offrirgli quello che gli diamo noi. Forse solo Sarri lo accontenterebbe, ma hanno già Morata


----------



## Devil man (16 Novembre 2018)

Ora arriva Ibra così ti rispediamo indietro dai gobbi la stagione successiva...sei solo un mezzo


----------



## Milanforever26 (16 Novembre 2018)

Lucocco 2 ha scritto:


> Massimo Brambati, ex difensore del Torino, ha dichiarato al Processo di Biscardi: "Vivo a Milano nello stesso palazzo di Higuain. Ho parlato con suo fratello Nicolas, che mi ha spiegato che Gonzalo non sta bene al Milan e se ne vuole andare. Già da due mesi c'è questo malumore".



Ad ogni partita steccata dal pipita questo rilancia sta solfa..abbiamo capito


----------



## varvez (16 Novembre 2018)

Questo signore era quello che periodicamente dava Antonio Conte in arrivo sulla nostra panchina (da tipo 2 anni)


----------



## Lineker10 (16 Novembre 2018)

Lucocco 2 ha scritto:


> Massimo Brambati, ex difensore del Torino, ha dichiarato al Processo di Biscardi: "Vivo a Milano nello stesso palazzo di Higuain. Ho parlato con suo fratello Nicolas, che mi ha spiegato che Gonzalo non sta bene al Milan e se ne vuole andare. Già da due mesi c'è questo malumore".



Ma Brambati vive nello stesso palazzo di tutti i giocatori di Milan e Inter o sbaglio? Oppure fa l'amministratore di condomini...


----------



## Gunnar67 (16 Novembre 2018)

Non so se sono balle, ma di sicuro un po' di vero c'è, visti gli atteggiamenti in campo. Anche a Udine secondo me ha accentuato il mal di schiena per chiamarsi fuori dalla lotta (così si è risparmiato pure la trasferta a Siviglia). Di certo giocare in questo Milan, vedendo i suoi ex compagni di Juve (e anche Napoli) stare su un livello ben diverso, non è il massimo. Si dirà che qui è ben pagato: certo, ma a 31 anni forse è presto per ridursi a fare il pensionato di lusso. Al suo posto se si aprisse uno spiraglio al Chelsea a gennaio andrei di corsa. A meno che il Milan stesso a gennaio non si rinforzi molto, ma dubito.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Novembre 2018)

Lucocco 2 ha scritto:


> Massimo Brambati, ex difensore del Torino, ha dichiarato al Processo di Biscardi: "Vivo a Milano nello stesso palazzo di Higuain. Ho parlato con suo fratello Nicolas, che mi ha spiegato che Gonzalo non sta bene al Milan e se ne vuole andare. Già da due mesi c'è questo malumore".



Già raccontava questa storia solamente due settimane dopo l'arrivo di Higuain, figuriamoci se non coglieva la palla al balzo di ripeterla ora...


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Novembre 2018)

Lucocco 2 ha scritto:


> Massimo Brambati, ex difensore del Torino, ha dichiarato al Processo di Biscardi: "Vivo a Milano nello stesso palazzo di Higuain. Ho parlato con suo fratello Nicolas, che mi ha spiegato che Gonzalo non sta bene al Milan e se ne vuole andare. Già da due mesi c'è questo malumore".



Presumo quindi che il suo agente Nicolas lo vada a dire proprio a Brambati, che blatera quotidianamente tra le comare di 7 gold. Ma dai...


----------



## Ruuddil23 (16 Novembre 2018)

Lucocco 2 ha scritto:


> Massimo Brambati, ex difensore del Torino, ha dichiarato al Processo di Biscardi: "Vivo a Milano nello stesso palazzo di Higuain. Ho parlato con suo fratello Nicolas, che mi ha spiegato che Gonzalo non sta bene al Milan e se ne vuole andare. Già da due mesi c'è questo malumore".





Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ma Brambati vive nello stesso palazzo di tutti i giocatori di Milan e Inter o sbaglio? Oppure fa l'amministratore di condomini...



L'ho pensato anch'io, questo sta in tutti i palazzi dei calciatori


----------



## MasterGorgo (16 Novembre 2018)

Lucocco 2 ha scritto:


> Massimo Brambati, ex difensore del Torino, ha dichiarato al Processo di Biscardi: "Vivo a Milano nello stesso palazzo di Higuain. Ho parlato con suo fratello Nicolas, che mi ha spiegato che Gonzalo non sta bene al Milan e se ne vuole andare. Già da due mesi c'è questo malumore".



Balle... é il milan che sta valutando se riscattarlo o no. E lui lo sa.


----------



## tonilovin93 (16 Novembre 2018)

Storia già raccontata.


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Novembre 2018)

Lucocco 2 ha scritto:


> Massimo Brambati, ex difensore del Torino, ha dichiarato al Processo di Biscardi: "Vivo a Milano nello stesso palazzo di Higuain. Ho parlato con suo fratello Nicolas, che mi ha spiegato che Gonzalo non sta bene al Milan e se ne vuole andare. Già da due mesi c'è questo malumore".



 

Una volta mio cugggino ha visto un incidente in cui uno con la moto è caduto poi ha tolto il casco e si è aperta la testa in 2.


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Novembre 2018)

varvez ha scritto:


> Questo signore era quello che periodicamente dava Antonio Conte in arrivo sulla nostra panchina (da tipo 2 anni)



Era anche quello che anni fa parlava di Fabregas che aveva comprato casa nel suo palazzo. La storia è sempre la stessa e finché non lo ignoriamo continuerà a farneticare.


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Novembre 2018)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Presumo quindi che il suo agente Nicolas lo vada a dire proprio a Brambati, che blatera quotidianamente tra le comare di 7 gold. Ma dai...



Chiamassero me a 7gold, avrei ricordato a Bramati la storia di Fabregas.


----------



## egidiopersempre (16 Novembre 2018)

io abito nello stesso palazzo di Brambati e Higuain, mi ha detto Higuain che brambati ha deciso di smettere di fare il giornalista.


----------



## Zenos (16 Novembre 2018)

Brambati racconterà pure balle,fatto sta che se non centriamo la CL che a detta del presidente non è l'obiettivo principale quest'anno, e se ne escono con Sensi e Pato il Pipita a Giugno leva le tende.


----------



## IDRIVE (16 Novembre 2018)

Lucocco 2 ha scritto:


> Massimo Brambati, ex difensore del Torino, ha dichiarato al Processo di Biscardi: "Vivo a Milano nello stesso palazzo di Higuain. Ho parlato con suo fratello Nicolas, che mi ha spiegato che Gonzalo non sta bene al Milan e se ne vuole andare. Già da due mesi c'è questo malumore".


Il mistero si infittisce, in quanto io ho parlato col cugino della cognata del fratello di quello che porta il pane a casa del pipita e mi ha detto l'esatto contrario, e cioè che Gonzalo al Milan sta bene, è motivato e che contro i gobbi è stato soltanto tradito dalla smania di rivalsa che lo ha portato a strafare.
Chi avra ragione? Mah...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (16 Novembre 2018)

La storia del condominio credo sia un battuta, anche perché la ripete di continuo per tutti i giocatori. Se lo dice sul serio è un vero pirla


----------



## Devil man (16 Novembre 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Brambati racconterà pure balle,fatto sta che se non centriamo la CL che a detta del presidente non è l'obiettivo principale quest'anno, e se ne escono con Sensi e Pato il Pipita a Giugno leva le tende.



le prime voci che davano scontento Bonucci tutti a riderci sopra... poi abbiamo visto com'è finita...


----------



## Davidoff (16 Novembre 2018)

Ma che Higuain sia scontento ci credo tranquillamente, al momento in Italia se non giochi alla Juventus è come se non esisti. Si è creato un circolo vizioso in cui vincono solo loro, si prendono tutti i più forti e i più forti vogliono andare solo da loro, non bastano nemmeno i mega-stipendi a competere quando sai già che per anni non hai possibilità di alzare nemmeno la coppa del nonno.


----------



## davidelynch (16 Novembre 2018)

Lucocco 2 ha scritto:


> Massimo Brambati, ex difensore del Torino, ha dichiarato al Processo di Biscardi: "Vivo a Milano nello stesso palazzo di Higuain. Ho parlato con suo fratello Nicolas, che mi ha spiegato che Gonzalo non sta bene al Milan e se ne vuole andare. Già da due mesi c'è questo malumore".



Certo me lo vedo il fratello di Gonzalo parlare con questo nessuno, l'avrà scambiato per quello che pulisce le scale.


----------



## Casnop (16 Novembre 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Brambati racconterà pure balle,fatto sta che se non centriamo la CL che a detta del presidente non è l'obiettivo principale quest'anno, e se ne escono con Sensi e Pato il Pipita a Giugno leva le tende.


Sono stati versati diciotto milioni di euro per il suo prestito, difficile che Elliott butti via il denaro in questo modo. Il Milan lo riscattera', ed il giocatore rimarrà.


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Novembre 2018)

E' in prestito.
Anche fosse vero, no problem.


----------



## Zenos (16 Novembre 2018)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Sono stati versati diciotto milioni di euro per il suo prestito, difficile che Elliott butti via il denaro in questo modo. Il Milan lo riscattera', ed il giocatore rimarrà.



I contratti contano poco e niente oggi,se Higuain ha i mal di pancia trovargli una sistemazione non sarà poi così difficile.


----------



## Djici (16 Novembre 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> I contratti contano poco e niente oggi,se Higuain ha i mal di pancia trovargli una sistemazione non sarà poi così difficile.



Beh gia in estate eravamo solo in due con Milan-Chelsea.
Pochi club al mondo possono darli cosi tanti soldi.
E tra questi, pochissimi club al avrebbero bisogno di Higuain proprio perche hanno gia fenomeni in avanti. O piu forti o piu giovani.

Non dico che sia impossibile trovarli un club. Dico che sara molto meno facile di quello che si pensa.


----------



## Capitan T (16 Novembre 2018)

Buongiorno, il fratello di Higuain ha appena postato su twitter una risposta alla questione riguardante suo fratello (potete vedere la risposta sul profilo di [MENTION=600]Nicola[/MENTION]Higuain)
Ve la riporto per comodità:

"Mi dispiace sig. Brambati, ma noi non ci siamo mai visti né tanto meno conosciuti. Per tanto non raccontare bugie nei confronti di mio fratello e miei. Grazie"


----------



## Moffus98 (16 Novembre 2018)

*Il fratello di Higuain su Twitter spegne qualsiasi voce:"Mi dispiace sig. Brambati,ma noi non ci siamo mai visti né tanto meno conosciuti.Per tanto non raccontare bugie nei confronti di mio fratello e miei.Grazie."*


----------



## diavolo (16 Novembre 2018)

Capitan T ha scritto:


> Buongiorno, il fratello di Higuain ha appena postato su twitter una risposta alla questione riguardante suo fratello (potete vedere la risposta sul profilo di [MENTION=600]Nicola[/MENTION]Higuain)
> Ve la riporto per comodità:
> 
> "Mi dispiace sig. Brambati, ma noi non ci siamo mai visti né tanto meno conosciuti. Per tanto non raccontare bugie nei confronti di mio fratello e miei. Grazie"


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Novembre 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *Il fratello di Higuain su Twitter spegne qualsiasi voce:"Mi dispiace sig. Brambati,ma noi non ci siamo mai visti né tanto meno conosciuti.Per tanto non raccontare bugie nei confronti di mio fratello e miei.Grazie."*



I direttori delle Tv locali dovrebbero avere il buon gusto di cacciare questa gente.


----------



## ScArsenal83 (16 Novembre 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *Il fratello di Higuain su Twitter spegne qualsiasi voce:"Mi dispiace sig. Brambati,ma noi non ci siamo mai visti né tanto meno conosciuti.Per tanto non raccontare bugie nei confronti di mio fratello e miei.Grazie."*


----------



## admin (16 Novembre 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *Il fratello di Higuain su Twitter spegne qualsiasi voce:"Mi dispiace sig. Brambati,ma noi non ci siamo mai visti né tanto meno conosciuti.Per tanto non raccontare bugie nei confronti di mio fratello e miei.Grazie."*



.


----------

